# Must we have that land ad?



## amber (Jul 15, 2006)

It wouldnt be so bad if it didnt pop up constantly.  I know it probably helps pay for the site, but couldnt you choose a different ad that doesnt pop up?  It's really distracting.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't you have pop-up protection on your security software?   I haven't seen a pop-up in a couple of years.  Thank goodness!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello Amber, Drama Queen is right about blocking pop-ups. I have two browsers on my Mac, Safari and Firefox. In both of them there's an option to block pop-ups in the preferences section. Not sure where you'd find this option in Internet Explorer but it's bound to be there somewhere.


----------



## amber (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea I have a pop up blocker.  I guess it's not actually a pop up ad.  I wouldnt mind it if it were static, but this ad plays continually on the main page, not the portal page.


----------



## jkath (Jul 15, 2006)

oh - you mean the black & white ad with the cowboy looking guy? Yep, he's here too. (he's not a pop up). Move your main page over to the left and you'll never see him again. lol (that's what I've done when he bugs me too)


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

_Ahhhh now  I see him.   Not really a pop-up so I guess I never really paid much attention to it til now.   I just block it out of my vision.  He's not too bad looking.     _


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to scroll down about 16" to get to the Threads.  My finger is getting calloused already and this is only my 2nd day here.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I never noticed him till you pointed him out..........too bad I couldn't put Johnny Depp in place of him.....he could grace my screen any day.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Since I use Firefox as my web browser I do not see any of the things you guys are talking about. I highly highly highly recommend trying Firefox if you have not already. I have not seen a popup or an Ad on any site since I switched pretty much.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 20, 2006)

They have that same cowboy picture in an ad on tv for a law firm in Albuquerque.


----------



## cara (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't see anything with my opera....


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 21, 2006)

The one that says, "Land... they're not making an more of it."?
Guys, thats not a pop up.


----------



## amber (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad you all saw the ad too, which as you've all pointed out is not a pop up, but it keeps streaming, though there are different ads in it's place from time to time. Think I'll take Jkath's advice and just enlarge my main page lol

hmm that didnt work


----------

